# RCI Exchange Cancelled for Sunday



## dogfeet (Aug 8, 2018)

I got a call and e-mail from RCI today indicating that they needed to cancel my exchange for this coming Sunday at Meadow Lake Resort in Kalispell, MT.  This is in the Glacier Park area of Montana.  They offered to instead rent for me a 2 bedroom in Kalispell  through Home/Away.  I took them up on the offer, because I have non-refundable plane tickets.  However,  I am ticked at RCI.

Why?  1)  This reservation was made on August 20,2016, almost 2 years ago and they wait until 4 days before to cancel it.  2)  I had contact with the resort yesterday to request an upper floor room and that request was granted.  They said nothing about  a problem with my reservation 3)  RCI could have offered me more options.  For instance, let me pick the property I wanted through Home/Away or offer me cash or something.  

My conversation with RCI about this matter is not finished.  Any input in what you would say to them?

Thanks,

dogfeet


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 8, 2018)

I would want to know how many other people had their reservations cancelled. If there were at least several others that would indicate the resort had a bigger problem than they could handle on such short notice and *might *change my feelings about the situation. With some resorts you get the unit you booked, no chance of a change to a different unit, and other resorts assign the units. But you said you contacted the resort yesterday to request an upper floor unit and the request was granted so that indicates to me that they assign the units. Unless everyone else in the same size unit you have is a fixed week owner staying in their unit then I would think the fact that your reservation being made 2 years ago would give you precedence over anyone else whose reservation was made later than yours. 

They might be willing to give you your points or TPU's back and even refund the exchange fee. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Panina (Aug 8, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> I got a call and e-mail from RCI today indicating that they needed to cancel my exchange for this coming Sunday at Meadow Lake Resort in Kalispell, MT.  This is in the Glacier Park area of Montana.  They offered to instead rent for me a 2 bedroom in Kalispell  through Home/Away.  I took them up on the offer, because I have non-refundable plane tickets.  However,  I am ticked at RCI.
> 
> Why?  1)  This reservation was made on August 20,2016, almost 2 years ago and they wait until 4 days before to cancel it.  2)  I had contact with the resort yesterday to request an upper floor room and that request was granted.  They said nothing about  a problem with my reservation 3)  RCI could have offered me more options.  For instance, let me pick the property I wanted through Home/Away or offer me cash or something.
> 
> ...


Did you push them upfront that you wanted choice or were you told it is this or nothing. 

At minimal, for your inconvenience and not getting what you traded for, I would request your tpu's back and trade fee.

If it was this or nothing I would push them for additional compensation.


----------



## dogfeet (Aug 8, 2018)

I had little time to deal with this when this came up this morning as I soon had to leave for a meeting.   It was clear that the Meadow Lake exchange was no longer available and I was given one option.  I was also irritated that they acted as if they were doing me a favor by the fact that they were paying for this rental.  Although the rental is nice, it is a downgrade as there is no pool.  I realize that this is a high demand area with not a lot of availability.  This is why I made this exchange two years ago.  I am planning on talking to them about my TPU's and exchange fee. 

Jan, I was also going to ask how many other people were cancelled, if any.   I don't believe I received a good answer of why this was cancelled.


----------



## Corinne (Aug 8, 2018)

I've had RCI cancel a few timeshare exchanges on me over the years, mostly exchanges in Europe. Most were last minute (weeks out) but never just 4 days. That's tough. Though I had my doubts, RCI always came through with a replacement for us, as good or better than the original exchange. Sometimes I had to push them to get that (for example, to make sure the new unit/resort had the same amenities as the cancelled unit, such as laundry, pool, AC, etc). It was always stressful though, because like you, we had expensive airline tickets as well as lot of other travel plans before and after that couldn't be changed. And sometimes I found out only after logging in and noticing the exchange was cancelled, which is panic inducing. So while I was happy RCI came through, I would have preferred not to have been faced with the situation in the first place.  

I was never successful in negotiating for additional compensation. Maybe I'm just not a good negotiator. I wish you luck.

Corinne


----------



## mdurette (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow - the whole situation would royally tick me off!    That is crazy that you just talked to the resort and they had your reservation!   I wonder since it is within the Platinum upgrade time that their system accidently upgraded someone to your unit and that is how it got taken away from you.

Personally, I would call the resort and see if you can find out anything from them.   You never know, maybe the unit all of a sudden had an issue...water damage, small fire, etc.    

I would be asking RCI for my TPUs back assuming that week cost a few.


----------



## dogfeet (Aug 8, 2018)

According to further conversations with RCI this evening, they are now saying that this unit was somehow deposited twice, thus overbooked.  My question back to them, which was not yet answered, was why my reservation was the one which was cancelled, especially since my reservation went back to August 2016. 

This is the 2nd time this year that I have had a problem with a reservation, the first one was more minor but still unnecessary.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm shocked they offered to pay for a rental for you. Some years ago, they cancelled several of mine (all in Europe), and never offered to pay for a rental, not even when I told them that there was something in their own rental inventory I would gladly accept. They didn't always come up with anything satisfactory at all, and I had to go find my own rental replacements. Like Corinne, some I only discovered when I logged in and noticed the exchanges were gone.

How do you feel about being in Kalispell? We've exchanged into Meadow Lake primarily to go to Glacier, and that's about as far as I'd hope to be from Glacier if that's the main purpose of your trip.

I would push for your #3 if still time, that you get to pick the property - if there's anything closer you can find at this stage. 

Sorry this happened to you, I'd be ticked off too (understatement).


----------



## silentg (Aug 8, 2018)

Did RCI say why they canceled?


----------



## dogfeet (Aug 8, 2018)

Laurie

We also exchanged into Meadow Lake to go to Glacier.  I would like to be closer than Kalispell, but it will work for a first trip.  If I go again, probably would stay both on the east and west sides of Glacier and use non timeshare options.


----------



## dogfeet (Aug 8, 2018)

silentg said:


> Did RCI say why they canceled?


Silent G -   Their story, at least tonight, is that somehow a week got deposited twice into the RCI system and thus was double booked.


----------



## klpca (Aug 9, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> Silent G -   Their story, at least tonight, is that somehow a week got deposited twice into the RCI system and thus was double booked.


Since this was completely their problem, I would definitely ask for your exchange fee and TPU's to be returned. If you cancelled 4 days before the check in  date they would have no problem keeping your TPU's and exchange fee. Not to mention that although they offered a replacement, it's not really comparable. There's no pool and it's not in the same location. I would love to know how it got this late in the process before it was noticed.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 9, 2018)

OMG. BS! I would be so angry! But like you said- what can you do about it now? You have everything else booked and planned. Definitely get back all your TPU's and fees and so on.


----------



## dogfeet (Aug 9, 2018)

I go on to RCI this morning and there is a unit listed for my same date at this same resort.  So, I booked it.   I think it likely is the same unit, but not really available.  Now I am curious what they are going to say to me.  The incompetence of RCI is amazing.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 9, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> I go on to RCI this morning and there is a unit listed for my same date at this same resort.  So, I booked it.   I think it likely is the same unit, but not really available.  Now I am curious what they are going to say to me.  The incompetence of RCI is amazing.



That is NUTS!!!


----------



## Panina (Aug 9, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> I go on to RCI this morning and there is a unit listed for my same date at this same resort.  So, I booked it.   I think it likely is the same unit, but not really available.  Now I am curious what they are going to say to me.  The incompetence of RCI is amazing.


This I have to hear.  Get to the highest supervisor you can get.


----------



## klpca (Aug 9, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> I go on to RCI this morning and there is a unit listed for my same date at this same resort.  So, I booked it.   I think it likely is the same unit, but not really available.  Now I am curious what they are going to say to me.  The incompetence of RCI is amazing.


The plot thickens. If it *is* their system, someone in reservations (or whatever the department is called) is going to have a heart attack when they try to process this. Let us know what happens. This is most interesting.


----------



## silentg (Aug 9, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> I go on to RCI this morning and there is a unit listed for my same date at this same resort.  So, I booked it.   I think it likely is the same unit, but not really available.  Now I am curious what they are going to say to me.  The incompetence of RCI is amazing.


So you must had had to pay another exchange fee? Every Saturday night RCI is updating their system, how come they have so many computer problems?


----------



## dogfeet (Aug 9, 2018)

I talked to RCI again.  However,   the specialist I talked to yesterday is not in today, so will wait until tomorrow to talk more to her.  Basically, they said that this reservation will also likely be cancelled.  At the very least I kept some other person from getting a bogus reservation. 

Also,  I talked to the resort and they said they knew about this problem a couple of weeks ago.  So why RCI waits to deal with this until 4 days before is beyond me.


----------



## Panina (Aug 9, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> I talked to RCI again.  However,   the specialist I talked to yesterday is not in today, so will wait until tomorrow to talk more to her.  Basically, they said that this reservation will also likely be cancelled.  At the very least I kept some other person from getting a bogus reservation.
> 
> Also,  I talked to the resort and they said they knew about this problem a couple of weeks ago.  So why RCI waits to deal with this until 4 days before is beyond me.


Is the specialist a higher supervisor? Being the specialist was not in today, and no guarantee will be in tomorrow I would have asked to speak to the specialists supervisor.  You need someone high to get compensation.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 9, 2018)

I had a problem with my reservation for next February and it seemed to be a team dedicated to resolving these problems with more senior staff assigned as specialists.

I wasn't happy but got an ok replacement and got my exchange fees waived.


----------



## dogfeet (Aug 10, 2018)

It is beyond frustrating to deal with the people at RCI.   This is what I ended up with after more conversations.  On the good side of things 1)  A decent place to stay.  2) Refunded exchange fee and TPU.  This is what I am still unhappy about 1)  Having no choice in what rental was provided for me and that rental being a downgrade from what I traded into 2)  RCI being unwilling to provide anythng for my time and hassles.  They refused to give me any further compensation.  3)  Getting no real answer as to why my exchange was cancelled, other than being due to overbooking.  Yet, this reservation was made in August of 2016.  4)  Getting no answer as to why they waited so long to inform me when the resort knew a problem existed for some time.   

I am going to let this be for now, but plan on further contact with RCI once I return from vacation.

In the midst of these dumb conversations, one person from RCI actually asked me if I wanted to deposit my summer Michigan week for next year.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 10, 2018)

If they're paying for your replacement plus refunding your original exchange fee and TPU's, at least you're coming out ahead of where other RCI members have in the past. I doubt you'll get a reasonable, acceptable explanation but I'm pulling for you. Lots of incompetence at RCI. It's time to start packing, enjoy your trip and don't let them ruin it for you.


----------



## Panina (Aug 10, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> It is beyond frustrating to deal with the people at RCI.   This is what I ended up with after more conversations.  On the good side of things 1)  A decent place to stay.  2) Refunded exchange fee and TPU.  This is what I am still unhappy about 1)  Having no choice in what rental was provided for me and that rental being a downgrade from what I traded into 2)  RCI being unwilling to provide anythng for my time and hassles.  They refused to give me any further compensation.  3)  Getting no real answer as to why my exchange was cancelled, other than being due to overbooking.  Yet, this reservation was made in August of 2016.  4)  Getting no answer as to why they waited so long to inform me when the resort knew a problem existed for some time.
> 
> I am going to let this be for now, but plan on further contact with RCI once I return from vacation.
> 
> In the midst of these dumb conversations, one person from RCI actually asked me if I wanted to deposit my summer Michigan week for next year.



Elevate higher. You had plane tickets, you were stuck with whatever they offered. On top of that you were able to book again. You saved them a headache with someone else.  Was this trade connected from a mini system?  If yes, I would call them too.


----------



## dukebigtom (Aug 11, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> I got a call and e-mail from RCI today indicating that they needed to cancel my exchange for this coming Sunday at Meadow Lake Resort in Kalispell, MT.  This is in the Glacier Park area of Montana.  They offered to instead rent for me a 2 bedroom in Kalispell  through Home/Away.  I took them up on the offer, because I have non-refundable plane tickets.  However,  I am ticked at RCI.
> 
> Why?  1)  This reservation was made on August 20,2016, almost 2 years ago and they wait until 4 days before to cancel it.  2)  I had contact with the resort yesterday to request an upper floor room and that request was granted.  They said nothing about  a problem with my reservation 3)  RCI could have offered me more options.  For instance, let me pick the property I wanted through Home/Away or offer me cash or something.
> 
> ...



I'd be pushing this as far up the ladder as possible and I'd seek not only my TPUs and exchange fees, but additional compensation of some sort for their mistake and the stress they caused you.  

BigTom


----------



## mdurette (Aug 11, 2018)

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 11, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> I talked to RCI again.  However,   the specialist I talked to yesterday is not in today, so will wait until tomorrow to talk more to her.  Basically, they said that this reservation will also likely be cancelled.  At the very least I kept some other person from getting a bogus reservation.
> 
> Also,  I talked to the resort and they said they knew about this problem a couple of weeks ago.  So why RCI waits to deal with this until 4 days before is beyond me.



If the resort knew there was a problem a couple of weeks ago, I wonder why they didn't mention that when you called earlier in the week and they ok'd your request for an upper floor unit?  Obviously your reservation was still in their system when you called.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 11, 2018)

For ONE THING ... Stuff happens.
#2 ... you got a FREE vacation.
#3 ... you did not have to change flights, rental cars, dates, city or states.
#4 ... you are NOT doing a StayVacation at your house or at your in-laws (or other relatives).

Treat it as an ADVENTURE .... 

now, JUST work on enjoying your vacation.


----------



## WackyLucy (Aug 11, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> The incompetence of RCI is amazing.



But also historically consistent...


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 11, 2018)

dukebigtom said:


> ...but additional compensation of some sort for their mistake and the stress they caused you.



I'm not one to push for compensation.  I know it was a hassle and RCI is incompetent but it seems to me that OP got a decent package from RCI.  Personally I would let things end there...

George


----------



## terces (Aug 11, 2018)

mdurette said:


> Enjoy your trip!


We just stayed at Meadow Lake in July and booked one week using RCI points.  When we checked in they gave us a room for 3 days along with an instruction sheet for how to leave our luggage and depart the room by 10 AM on the 3rd day and have it moved to a different room for check in by 4.  I was pissed and they gave us some song and dance that the deeded owner of the unit wanted to use it.  We had booked this unit at least 8 months in advance.  We questioned the front desk further and it seemed this is a regular occurrence at Meadow Lake.  Maybe it is RCI that caused the confusion, maybe it is complete incompetence of the Meadow Lake management.   They also told us the resort was fully booked, but at least during mid week there is no way - the parking lots were empty.  I’m not a big fan of RCI and have written about them in other posts so we are focusing on HGVC for now.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 12, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> If the resort knew there was a problem a couple of weeks ago, I wonder why they didn't mention that when you called earlier in the week and they ok'd your request for an upper floor unit?  Obviously your reservation was still in their system when you called.



Had a similar problem with resort/RCI in July in New Mexico.  I called prior to arrival; no problems.  On day of arrival, there were issues.  It seemed that it was issues with the resort.  Fortunately, we were able to use the 1BR we were given vs the 2BR we reserved 18 months prior to our arrival.



vacationhopeful said:


> For ONE THING ... Stuff happens.
> #2 ... you got a FREE vacation.
> #3 ... you did not have to change flights, rental cars, dates, city or states.
> #4 ... you are NOT doing a StayVacation at your house or at your in-laws (or other relatives).
> ...



Linda, you are correct on your four points.  Best to not allow the BS to mess with your long awaited vacation, OP.  We were faced with issues with an exchange (unit size) in July.  It was BS and the manager at the resort did not handle it well.   Fortunately, we had fewer checking in than the six our original exchange accommodated.  We understand 1) stuff happens, 2) we got a free vacation, 3) we didn't have to make any changes to our vacation, 4) no StayVacation and all things considered, we were at a decent property in a great location.

Indeed, it was poor handling by the resort and to some extent by RCI.  We woke up the next morning and went on to enjoy our vacation.  I wouldn't exchange back into this resort due to the manager's handling of our reservation, communication, attitude and closing of the office early without any notice on the day of our arrival.



bogey21 said:


> I'm not one to push for compensation.  I know it was a hassle and RCI is incompetent but it seems to me that OP got a decent package from RCI.  Personally I would let things end there...
> 
> George



RCI is indeed incompetent. It was indeed a hassle and having your plans changed up can be so much more than just a hassle.   As Linda previously stated, "stuff happens."  It doesn't make it any easier, especially when you're trying to find out the "why's" and can't get answers.  I know, it's very frustrating.  Who do you believe, the resort or RCI?  We got our TPUs and exchange fee back from RCI when we had our issue.  We weren't happy with the situation, but we had two choices....accept it and enjoy our vacation or allow the circumstances to impact our vacation.

We enjoyed our vacation and looked for no additional compensation.  




terces said:


> We just stayed at Meadow Lake in July and booked one week using RCI points.  When we checked in they gave us a room for 3 days along with an instruction sheet for how to leave our luggage and depart the room by 10 AM on the 3rd day and have it moved to a different room for check in by 4.  I was pissed and they gave us some song and dance that the deeded owner of the unit wanted to use it.  We had booked this unit at least 8 months in advance.  We questioned the front desk further and it seemed this is a regular occurrence at Meadow Lake.  Maybe it is RCI that caused the confusion, maybe it is complete incompetence of the Meadow Lake management.   They also told us the resort was fully booked, but at least during mid week there is no way - the parking lots were empty.  I’m not a big fan of RCI and have written about them in other posts so we are focusing on HGVC for now.



It's hard to determine who is "telling the truth" or where the incompetence lies.  It is also known that owners get preference over exchangers by most resorts.  I believe that was our situation, owner preference played a factor.  Thinking that just because you've had a long-standing exchange that this will give you any preference when a situation arises is fool-hardy.  We felt we were entitled to simple communication on several occasions by the resort prior to our arrival, at check-in, and then being available in the office during posted hours on the day of check-in.  You are not entitled to much when you are an exchanger.  The resort will definitely give preference to an owner in most cases.  Lesson learned.  I guess that we're lucky that this is the first time we have experienced an issue with our accommodations and a resort.

I have been an RCI member for 30+ years because I have benefited over the years.  Frustration, incompetence, crazy fee increases, reduced benefits....our vacation lifestyle will be changing in the future.  RCI will not be a part of it.  It's a combination of things of why we will not renew our membership next year.  We accepted the negatives of RCI because we always got great value.  Our future travels would probably not be able to continue this trend.  Time to move on.

OP, the Montana/Glacier area is a wondrous place.  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## brumbielynch (Aug 14, 2018)

They all pull this kind of stuff. It’s ridiculous. We booked a Christmas week 2 bedroom unit via grand pacific exchange a full year before check in. Just a week before, they called to indicate an “inventory issue” and tell us that we would have to take a one bedroom instead. Undoubtedly their “inventory problem” was a higher revenue opportunity from a renter putting a lowly exchange transaction like ours at the bottom of the priority list. What could we do? Non refundable plane tickets - sold out holiday week... I complained to the BBB, supervisors, you name it... the bottom line was that they can and will eject or downgrade you with little notice and for any reason at any time.


----------



## dogfeet (Aug 22, 2018)

Just a bit of an update:

1)Good News First -  I did go to Montana and had a nice vacation, in spite of all the smoke.  Beautiful state and I would like to return sometime when it is less smoky.

2) Bad News -  When I returned home I checked to see if RCI had refunded my exchange fee as they promised.  (I have a copy of the e-mail where this was promised.)  So I called to ask RCI why this had not been done.  They stated that now they would not do so.  I do not get my exchange fee back as I already got enough.  Also, interestingly enough the supervisor at RCI claimed that they have e-mails from the resort stated that the overbook was the resorts fault.  The resort claims it is not their fault.  Someone is lying.  At any rate,  mostly just venting.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 22, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> Just a bit of an update:
> 
> 1)Good News First -  I did go to Montana and had a nice vacation, in spite of all the smoke.  Beautiful state and I would like to return sometime when it is less smoky.
> 
> 2) Bad News -  When I returned home I checked to see if RCI had refunded my exchange fee as they promised.  (I have a copy of the e-mail where this was promised.)  So I called to ask RCI why this had not been done.  They stated that now they would not do so.  I do not get my exchange fee back as I already got enough.  Also, interestingly enough the supervisor at RCI claimed that they have e-mails from the resort stated that the overbook was the resorts fault.  The resort claims it is not their fault.  Someone is lying.  At any rate,  mostly just venting.



You have the email. When a representative of a company promises something in writing aren't they are bound by it? I believe they are. Call them back and be assertive.


----------



## Panina (Aug 22, 2018)

dogfeet said:


> Just a bit of an update:
> 
> 1)Good News First -  I did go to Montana and had a nice vacation, in spite of all the smoke.  Beautiful state and I would like to return sometime when it is less smoky.
> 
> 2) Bad News -  When I returned home I checked to see if RCI had refunded my exchange fee as they promised.  (I have a copy of the e-mail where this was promised.)  So I called to ask RCI why this had not been done.  They stated that now they would not do so.  I do not get my exchange fee back as I already got enough.  Also, interestingly enough the supervisor at RCI claimed that they have e-mails from the resort stated that the overbook was the resorts fault.  The resort claims it is not their fault.  Someone is lying.  At any rate,  mostly just venting.


Great to hear you had a nice vacation.

Since you have correspondence I would put a complaint against both parties with the Better Business Bureau.  I would also ask to speak with the supervisors, supervisor.  Shame on RCI promising you in writing for a refund and not following through. 

For those who say I always bash RCI, here is another reason why. Once again they treated a member horribly.


----------

